
The Left Is Now the Right - mancerayder
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/the-left-is-now-the-right
======
auganov
I've been on the "right" since my earliest political memories (going back to
about 2006). I just don't see that much having changed. It sounds like this
myth of Republicans/right being super evil crazy people was foundational to
his politics. Now that it's being challenged in his mind for whatever reason,
he wants everything to go back to this blissful state. Note how he doesn't
really say much nice about the Right. To call the Left Right is the greatest
insult to him.

------
gedy
I'm old enough to remember being ostracized for defending a closeted lesbian
couple in highschool, and the people today who attack for defending people
with centrist/mildly conservative opinions seem very similar..

E.g. from "Omg you're queer too." to "Omg you're a hater too."

------
moomin
Well, in as much as someone who was seriously right wing ten years ago should
be voting Democrat today, he’s right. But nah, it’s some groupthink tosh that
only makes sense if you don’t actually understand any of the things he refers
to.

------
viburnum
Taibbi’s been at this his whole career: everybody is dumb, this is all a big
joke, I’m going to cover the 2004 election on acid and in a gorilla suit, I’m
the bad boy frat guy of journalism, I will never wipe the smirk off my face.

~~~
mancerayder
He's a media critic, and has a particular concern with groupthink and a
stifling of ideas. Your criticisms are curious character ad hominems exactly
like one would expect. No one bothers countering with reason anymore, it's all
just a zinger or hot take. Again, exactly as expected because that is the new
norm.

